# Par-T-Pak



## bhaze (Sep 1, 2011)

Could somebody please tell me the story behind par-t-pak sodas? Not really sure what it is all about because ive seen them on a number of different soda bottles.


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry, don't know any history, but you may like this.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 1, 2011)

As above post shows, it was a Nehi product.

 Let me look around and see if I have any.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 1, 2011)

The one on the left is dirt common while the other two are not.


----------



## bhaze (Sep 1, 2011)

What about if it says "par-t-pak beverages" on it instead of ginger ale?


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 2, 2011)

From my observations into the brand it seems to have been originally used as the name of the larger size of the other Nehi products, thus the name Party Pack, or Par-T-Pak. Nearly all of the earlier bottles are of the quart size and usually paper label. As time went on the brand evolved from being the larger sized product into it's own brand. This is why we don't see quart Nehi or Royal Crown bottles until the introduction of the diamond label bottles in the mid fifties.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> The one on the left is dirt common while the other two are not.


 
 That red and yellow Ginger Ale is breathtaking.


----------



## Coca Cola (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't know much, but this is what I do know. Par T Pak Cola, originally named Jumbo Cola, it was a Early 30's ACl bottling company. Due to a limited customer bases and low budget the company was eventually bought out and renamed Par T pak Cola Around the late 30's early 40's Hope this helps sorta...[&o]


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 26, 2011)

Actually Jumbo Cola became Double Cola. Par-T-Pak was a Nehi Company product.


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 2, 2011)

Cool beans! Thanks for the info morbious_fod []


----------

